# Purple or Green?



## PassionPrincess (Mar 27, 2010)

I got my passion 2 weeks ago and I am looking to accessorize it. I can't decide between purple or green. I attached a pic. Let me know what you think.


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks good
Here is my wifes PINK/PURPLE Passion with the purple accents


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a black on black prestige all decked out with green accents, it is nice!! I vote green!!


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

Green


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I vote Green!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

Green!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Me Too...Green


----------



## El Chupacabra (Mar 18, 2010)

Go Green


----------



## TTCurlGirl (May 2, 2008)

I love PURPLE!


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I just changed my colors from black and pink (My 2 favorite colors for like the last 25 years) to teal and blue so that I could be different... LOL

And let me just say green looks AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Me Too...Green


I thought you like purple!!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> i thought you like purple!!


i love red!!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> i love red!!!!!


Yeah after I typed that I remembered....


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Purple!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*colors*

Go with the Purple, 
I see a lot of bows with the Green. 

be different, go purple!!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have to agree! GREEN!!


----------



## Chaos Goddess (Mar 21, 2010)

Green!!!!!!:d


----------



## Helminiak (Jul 20, 2009)

Green by far!!!!!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> i love red!!!!!




i love RED too!!


----------



## pink_mohntr (Mar 14, 2010)

Why choose between the two, how about doing both colors!!!!! Thats my vote hahaha


----------



## BowhuntinBeauty (Apr 9, 2010)

*PURPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## PassionPrincess (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks Ladies. :wav: I am leaning toward green. It is my favorite color after all!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

PURPLE! It's my favorite color!


----------



## GETLOSTiNPiNK (Apr 10, 2010)

First of all, I am new to AT, so hello!

If your going with the mathews custom dampening accessories I vote GREEN. My uncle just did this on his and in person the thing is sick! The green just glows against the camo, so in my opinion the purple is just too dull and doesnt stand out enough.

By the way I plan on ordering a Passion in the next week or two...I just can't decide on a color. I will only use it for hunting, I love the pink but I just can't make up my mind. What do you all think about flat black with pick accessories?? (I dont really like the flowers)


----------



## sbackxt (Mar 14, 2009)

i like green the color of $$$:wink: seriously though my wifes is purple and it's very sharp


----------



## PassionPrincess (Mar 27, 2010)

GETLOSTiNPiNK said:


> First of all, I am new to AT, so hello!
> 
> If your going with the mathews custom dampening accessories I vote GREEN. My uncle just did this on his and in person the thing is sick! The green just glows against the camo, so in my opinion the purple is just too dull and doesnt stand out enough.
> 
> By the way I plan on ordering a Passion in the next week or two...I just can't decide on a color. I will only use it for hunting, I love the pink but I just can't make up my mind. What do you all think about flat black with pick accessories?? (I dont really like the flowers)


I was in the same boat. I liked the pink, but I liked the camo look too. I went with the black riser and camo limbs because the flowers are aren't as noticeable, but they are still there if you want to show it off. I had a really hard time deciding between the two, but now that I have mine I love it. If you want a pic of the design let me know and I will post one.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Purple is symbolic of Royalty. It is also considered the color of the Gay movement - :grin:


----------



## GETLOSTiNPiNK (Apr 10, 2010)

PassionPrincess said:


> I was in the same boat. I liked the pink, but I liked the camo look too. I went with the black riser and camo limbs because the flowers are aren't as noticeable, but they are still there if you want to show it off. I had a really hard time deciding between the two, but now that I have mine I love it. If you want a pic of the design let me know and I will post one.


Thanks for the offer of the picture, that would be great! I have only seen a black and pink one in person.


----------



## PassionPrincess (Mar 27, 2010)

GETLOSTiNPiNK said:


> Thanks for the offer of the picture, that would be great! I have only seen a black and pink one in person.


Here is the close up of what the design looks like with camo limbs and the gold design. I think it blends in pretty well, but still looks good. I also attached a picture of the entire bow from the back. I can get you a front view later, but my camera just died.


----------



## Jenn79 (Apr 6, 2010)

I ordered my Passion on Thursday and I plan to go with purple accessories....just a few. Mine is also camo but with camo riser instead of the black...


----------



## GETLOSTiNPiNK (Apr 10, 2010)

The pics are nice, thanks! I would love to go all black, but I think I may end up going all camo...still can't make up my mind tho...


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I would vote for purple . . . . .but green is nice too :lol: look forward to pics


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

*colors*

i have a bowtech guardian that was all camo and i am having it refinished and still plan on hunting with it. As long as you keep it flat in color you should be fine. i am getting mine done in black & blue to match my G5 meta peep.


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a black prestige with Camo limbs and I have everything in GREEN!!! i vote GREEN!!!:wink:


----------



## NCChick (Apr 18, 2010)

pink_mohntr said:


> Why choose between the two, how about doing both colors!!!!! Thats my vote hahaha


I agree....I think both would be awesome!! :teeth:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

NCChick said:


> I agree....I think both would be awesome!! :teeth:


Me too! Why use just one they look great together. I had a purple/flo green string on my old bow and it was pretty sweet!


----------

